# Suzuki T500



## Hudman (Mar 24, 2021)

My new project..i pick it up tomorrow. 1971 Suzuki T500..a 2 cylinder 2 stroke. It hasnt been started in 4yrs and the seller decided to try starting w/out cleaning fuel system etc. So it "runs". Ill go through it enough to get running and go from there. I didnt need another project but for the price ( $950 ) i couldnt pass it up. If i decide to keep it and spend money on it perhaps some downbars or clip ons and expansion chambers are in its future.


----------



## Hudman (Mar 25, 2021)

Got her home..now i own it..let the love begin.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 26, 2021)

Sweet bike and it looks to be in fantastic Shape. Amazing shape actually. 
I wish I could still ride.

Had a friend with a Water Buffalo (750 water cooled version) back in the early eighties I dont remember what year it was... I do remember it was a Crazy Screaming bike. He had done something to it and was beating the new Kawasaki 900's.
I had a 78 RD400 Daytona for a while. It developed an oil injector issue and I burned the motor up. It was my first street bike. It would smoke that rear tire clean off if you let it. Wouldn't do better that 115 though. 
2 strokes are cool and that bike is a classic and pretty rare too.


----------



## Hudman (Mar 26, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Sweet bike and it looks to be in fantastic Shape. Amazing shape actually.
> I wish I could still ride.
> 
> Had a friend with a Water Buffalo (750 water cooled version) back in the early eighties I dont remember what year it was... I do remember it was a Crazy Screaming bike. He had done something to it and was beating the new Kawasaki 900's.
> ...



Ive always wanted an RD after riding a friends back in high school. Wasnt aware..ignorant..that Suzuki made similar large displacement bikes untill i stumbled across this one. Back in the day my uncle had an H2 750 but i couldn't afford one now. Spending time cleaning this Titan i realize why it's in good shape..low miles and kept inside...anxious to enjoy putting more miles on her but want to pretty it up and make sure everything is legit.


----------



## nightrider (Mar 30, 2021)

Love the 2 strokes! I also had a few RD's. First bike was a RD250, then had a few 400's.
Johnny


----------



## Hudman (Mar 30, 2021)

nightrider said:


> Love the 2 strokes! I also had a few RD's. First bike was a RD250, then had a few 400's.
> Johnny



Hopefully my neighbors share the same love cuz chambers have been ordered


----------



## Hudman (Apr 4, 2021)

Sanding down bad paint job to identify stock stripping layout..it will be the same only blue/white..


----------



## dmark (Apr 4, 2021)

Nice shape; good luck with drum brakes. I had a T500 40+ yrs ago that was used to settle a debt to me. Some cylinder head bolt threads were stripped so I learned about Helicoil bought a kit and restored compression. I already had a '70 CB750 that was my main ride. Had lots of fun with it then sold it. "78 Suzuki GS1000 later became my first new bike.


----------



## Hudman (Apr 12, 2021)

Getting closer..waiting on chambers from the UK..


----------



## gben (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice job.


----------



## Hudman (Apr 17, 2021)

Just about ready to move onto the mechanical issues..if any.. Getting excited about putting her back on the road.


----------



## Hudman (May 25, 2021)

The Titan is finished..rides like a champ..just making a few adjustments on carb and timing. Now possibly looking for a RD 400 or Kawi H2 project.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2021)

I think you need to add an HD to the stable! V/r Shawn


----------



## Hudman (May 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I think you need to add an HD to the stable! V/r Shawn



Thanx Shawn..I have a 1990 FXR Lowrider also but it hasn't been ridden for a bit..


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2021)

Hudman said:


> Thanx Shawn..I have a 1990 FXR Lowrider also but it hasn't been ridden for a bit..



Cool I'd like to see a pic of that one! Always liked the Low Riders. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hudman (May 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool I'd like to see a pic of that one! Always liked the Low Riders. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hudman (May 26, 2021)

*heres one i regret letting go..a 77 ironhead sportster..i had a Paucho ridgid welded on as well as a few other modifications.*


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2021)

Hudman said:


> View attachment 1418836



Edit--started replying before you identified as Sportster--knew it wasn't a big twin! Nice bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hudman (Aug 4, 2021)

If ones good threes better....picked up 2 more to keep me busy...


----------

